#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен-община в Израиле

## Аньезка

Слышала, что есть. Даже сайт нашла http://dzogchen.org.il/
Но где именно располагается? Иврит на сайте пока не могу понять...
И есть ли там русскоязычные репатрианты?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Слышала, что есть. Даже сайт нашла http://dzogchen.org.il/
> Но где именно располагается? Иврит на сайте пока не могу понять...
> И есть ли там русскоязычные репатрианты?


Пубанц младший  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (17.07.2011), Дондог (28.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

Информации о местоположении я не нашел, но там есть телефон для записи на курсы 050-8822579 ,судя по всему -обрщаться к Татьяне :Smilie: 
Так что можно всё выяснить.
Успехов!

----------

Аньезка (17.07.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Спасибо! Татьяна - это хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Ургьен Шераб

> Спасибо! Татьяна - это хорошо


где есть в израиле дзогчен община и как сними связаться?
0543891580

----------


## Ургьен Шераб

> Пубанц младший


http://dzogchen.org.il/ сейчас недоступен, есть у ираильских дзогченовцев другой сайт?

----------


## Аньезка

> где есть в израиле дзогчен община и как сними связаться?
> 0543891580


У них нет своего помещения, они собираются и проводят ганапуджи друг у друга на квартирах. Раньше ещё залы для занятий танцем арендовали. В ЛС отправила контакт. Я, к сожалению, сейчас не в Израиле.

----------

